# Win 7 conceder Seeks Sygate [spf] ‘alternative’.



## jsabarese (Nov 18, 2004)

How I loathe thee, Windows Seven. Let me count the ways.
Okay. Let's not do that.

Any die-hard SPF’rs out there have a credible recommendation, RE firewall, Win 7?

(i.e. indeed, 2005 was EOL for SPF? oh, Symantic acquisition? you don't say!... [and that evaluates to poor-quality software engineering, precisely why?...] oh this damn cough...itscrap...cough...)

many thanks.


----------



## jsabarese (Nov 18, 2004)

*Sygate Personal Firewall vs. Windows 7 x64: The Verdict*

:facepalm:
Please accept my apology for 
*1.)* Opening a thread with such a nonsensical abstract, as to potentially confuse others seeking a proper solution to his or her “SPF”, whereby, perhaps ‘her _SPF_’ is more of a lotion for protection against solar radiation, as would be completely irrelevant to _my overly presumptuous notion_. It is never my intent to speak in cryptic rhetoric; to leave the reader puzzled as to the nature of my business, when it comes to tech talk.

*2.)* Perhaps an extension of #1, what my query lacks in detail, it makes up for in presumptuous attitude, unfortunately at the reader’s expense. Furthermore, my woes of dissatisfaction with Windows 7 are off-topic.

Statistically speaking, with each new hit; each unique reader; each new page view, or the spawning of on-site clicks, and so-on: quality control is evident. Quality begets comfort, begets returning visitors, and so-on. Shame on me for risking danger to that standard, for my own “bad mood” or “off day”.

That said, back to the topic of the "SPF". THe SPF I reference is Sygate Personal Firewall. 

*THE RESOLVE / THE ANSWER:*
I've come to despise C-NET for their shameless money grubbing. Recognizing less of the sort at Filehippo, I've come to use it as my 1st stop repository for Windows O/S software (a choice supported by their own desktop client, a completely optional, user-customizable little goodie which will keep a User informed of the latest editions of any software it recognizes as available for download from that repository)

*Please:* do as i did. Have a look-see at what's available. Dig-on the users’ feedback, close your eyse, say eenie-meenie-miney--.... and Go! (uh, got any better ideas? hee hee.... ) seriously though, dig this lineup. I already expressed my affinity, so take it or leave it.

*COMODO Firewall*. (however, like so much marketing these days-- what was once a singular product is now a "suite" of products, or it's impossible to get product-A, without first installing, registering, and maybe paying a subscription for product-B. yeah, you know the routine. Gatorade-- part of the "G" series. Give me a break!) I believe the product installed on my system is a 3-part suite, known as COMODO Internet Security. Ahem... but, at least, these are stand-up, quality products, and it seems you can actually run the Firewall w/out the other two parts of the suite.

It's very, very, very annoying at first-- but, it's learning your applications-- not to mention, i was too stupid to turn it off. Haha! That's the so-called "Proactive" something or other, "Defense +" layer, which does a remarkably good job of not annoying you more than it could. For example, I run some weird software-- maybe-- the "Softvoile.com" suite of clipboard and text utilities. It didn't recognize those, so it bitched about them. Avast! Home (Free Anti-virus) exhibits a similar behaviour, and I'm an Avast! advocate/ user, so it's no new news.

By now, I'm feeling pretty darn confident, knowing my system's protected by COMODO. Just do a bit of research on the company, and you might be surprised they offer anything free-of-charge. These guys are big-time!, seems like. Eh-- what do i know. I do know one thing. I see how I scum. 

[ 2/3-page down, beginning @ Luigi Risotto “Yeah, you see how you scum” -- Italian Resturant-guy, The Simpsons, ‘Homie the Clown’ (S6.15 {ep. #118}) ]


{*1}Anyone recall the _Cowboy Bebop_ episode, concerning-- mystery, in general-- but a rare delicacy; something Spike stowed secretly away in an antique refrigerator, apparently hidden “somewhere in the back” of the BeBop? Without warning, and-- unlike Spike’s usual opponents-- beyond the scope of his skills; his extraordinary cool, the secret came back to bite him in the proverbial a**, pitting him against himself against his own guilt as the mysterious infection left Jet and Faye incapacitated, (and later Ein, though not Edward, if memory serves) Spike was forced to abandon his secret bounty for the sake of himself, and the crew.


----------

